# Optical Forums > General Optics and Eyecare Discussion Forum >  Opticianry Summit?

## Fezz

http://theopticalvisionsite.com/educ...-for-may-2012/

http://www.thevisioncouncil.org/opti....cfm?navID=850


Thoughts, ideas, opinions?

Is the Society to Advance Opticianry involved?

Who are the players? Is it the same old, same old, Old Boys Club?

It isn't April 1st! Is this a joke?

----------


## Fezz

If the American Board of Opticianry is involved......I'm not interested!

If the Opticians Assoc. of America is involved......I'm not interested!

If the Good Old Boys Club members are involved......I'm not interested!


Are any of you interested? 

Why?

Why not?

----------


## Now I See

I have to read through everything....but I think it's worth a look.  I believe we're at a crossroads, not sure where the road will lead, but I'm gonna look at the map carefully.  :Wink:

----------


## Barry Santini

Invitation only.  Mission is to "Shake it up"  Wasn't invited, but will send a short outline/wish list for optician training.  No need to repeat my feelings here.

Keeping fingers crossed.

B

----------


## Fezz

Is the National Academy of Opticianry involved?

----------


## fvc2020

I'm not sure how Minnesota is going to represented since we have no state association......I guess our reps maybe???????

----------


## wmcdonald

I hope that everyone will give this an opportunity. I have not been invited, which is strange seeing that I have been the most fervent change agent to actually study what Opticians actually want to see happen, but it is not about me. It is about the future for Opticians to come. Please pray for this somewhat secretive group, and hope that they can at least develop some kind of basic minimum standards. Until all Opticians across the nation have at least similar backgrounds, we are dead in the water. I am told that the Vision Council and ABO are coordinating/funding this meeting, and I wish them the very best. I also hope that other professional groups are at the table, which I understand is the case.

To all my friends on this board, please be open minded and lets see what happens. 
Warren

----------


## Laurie

Hi Fezz(y),

Yes, the SAO has been invited, we are having a conference call to talk about sending a representative.  I am unable to attend as it is our final exam week, which I cannot miss.

As Warren stated, lets be open minded.  Many good people are attending from all of the national orgs as well as state society leaders.  I met with Ed D and Frank G from VCPN during VEE, and they are whole-heartedly supportive of a positive movement forward, and support the mission and goals of the Society to Advance Opticianry.

It is important to get all of the leaders in one room.  The National ABO conference is a great venue to network, however, as all of the orgs had their own meetings, it was hard to get everyone in the same room at the same time.  Our program manager, Bill Underwood will be one of the NFOS representatives, and I have good vibes about the outcome.

I will be happy to report any news that comes my way.  Let's all send them our very best wishes and good vibes!

: )

Laurie

----------


## Fezz

My invite must have gotten lost in the mail!


:poop::poop::poop:

----------


## Uilleann

A veritable potpourri of the very institutions who have lowered opticianry's status quo nationwide.  An open mind would be far easier were it not these very same that caused much of the problem in the first place.  And for those of us who don't "pray" (which I certainly won't be here): "Hokey religions and ancient weapons are no match for a good blaster at your side, kid!"  ;)

----------


## Chris Ryser

> http://theopticalvisionsite.com/educ...-for-may-2012/
> 
> http://www.thevisioncouncil.org/opti....cfm?navID=850
> 
> 
> Thoughts, ideas, opinions?



The vision council is an association of optical manufacturers and suppliers and use the profits of the VEE and VEW for common advertising towards the consumers. That is the original intention.

Here is some some history from their website:

*History*The Vision Council has evolved greatly over the years, expanding and improving its services to help grow the optical industry. 


*1940s
*The Optical Industry Association (OMA), was formed to help to promote a business environment to stimulate growth and influence the eye care industry. Comprised of manufacturers of ophthalmic frames, lenses, cases and optical machinery, OMA sought to create opportunities to grow the industry and provided forums, technical standards, statistical information, advocacy services, education, communication products and management support services. OMA members benefited from many types of reports and statistical information. 

This article, written in 1980, provides more background about the OMA. 

*1985*
Members of the OMA set up the Vision Industry Council of America (VICA) to grow the ophthalmic market for the entire industry, including suppliers, manufacturers, practitioners and optical laboratories. The International Vision Expo shows were created as a centerpiece to showcase products and bring suppliers and their customers together.

In 1985, VICA took over the Better Vision Institute (BVI). The BVI was founded in 1929 and had a reputation as an advocate of vision care. The BVI brings together representatives from the fields of ophthalmology, opticianry and optometry and advised VICA in developing programs and materials, ensuring that the vision messages were accurate.

Read more -------------------------->   http://www.thevisioncouncil.org/cont....cfm?navID=279





*The Optical Vision Site and Optical Vision Resources advertising space is limited and in demand and a lot of it has already sold but we still have excellent opportunities available for the calendar year 2012:
*
Please contact theopticalvision.site@gmail.com for current pricing and further information. We are always open to suggestions to help improve our advertising opportunities. You can also advertise on our sister site and directory www.opticalvisionresources.com. Links are also available.


See more---------------------------->  http://theopticalvisionsite.com/


*Make up your own mind if they qualify for an optical summit............................................They are both driven by commercial interest's.

*

----------


## Fezz

> A veritable potpourri of the very institutions who have lowered opticianry's status quo nationwide.  An open mind would be far easier were it not these very same that caused much of the problem in the first place.


+1000000000!!!

----------


## Laurie

sigh....

We will be successful with or without positive opinions/vibes from the gallery.  Fezz, while I think you are nice guy and a great optician, you think it is BS because YOU were not personally invited?  Really?

Every time I am tempted to post here, negative mud-slinging reminds me why I refrain.

Wishing you all the best in your endeavors.  As for myself, I will remain positive and work hard and volunteer on Opticianry's behalf.  What are you doing?


Laurie

----------


## Uilleann

> ...I will remain positive and work hard and volunteer on Opticianry's behalf.  What are you doing?
> 
> Laurie


Remaining realistic.

Sigh indeed.

----------


## Wes

Maybe you guys can wait to see what happens and poo poo it later if it's a bust?  I'm really tired of the "prophets of doom" like Harold Camping, Uilleann, and the bum down the street with the "Repent!" sign that keep trying to ruin my day.  
How would you spin it if something *positive* came out of this?  "Opticianry Summit threatens underprivileged opticians!"???

----------


## Wes

> A veritable potpourri of the very institutions who have lowered opticianry's status quo nationwide. An open mind would be far easier were it not these very same that caused much of the problem in the first place. And for those of us who don't "pray" (which I certainly won't be here): "Hokey religions and ancient weapons are no match for a good blaster at your side, kid!" ;)


Now I'm not religious either, but you're quoting a guy who couldn't have been more wrong. 

Studies show that proper use of analogy in standardized testing correlates with higher intellect.

----------


## CNG

Its always interesting to see how this meeting plays out and how will it benefit opticians...I for one believe that we must defunct all the organizations that have failed us into a new one which is more representative of the licensed states, academia and the non licensed states. A new testing system is coming down the pipes in which external players have made an entrance into the opticianry turf and its raising concerns. 

Laurie, please take our voice to this meeting and tell them that we only want professional graduate opticians from colleges to ensure that we actually have a future and that we will not settle for less. No new practical testings or new abo or new anything. We simply want professional graduated opticians as the only means to practice.No moving forward without this.
CNG

----------


## optical24/7

Those that have taken their time, sweat and money to help their local, state or national fellow opticians stand to the right.

Those that have contributed zero time to their local, state or national fellow opticians stand to the left.






Now, all those on the left side, shut up! What have _you_ done to help opticianry? Don't like what's going on, on a local, state or national level? Why don't _you_ do something about it like run for an office or position to change things? It's kinda like voting in elections...If you don't vote, you don't have a right to b*tch about the outcome! If you don't like something, what are_ you_ gonna do about it...Just sit and b*tch?


Now I'm not crazy about a lot of things nor organizations in opticianry, but I have no right to gripe unless I'm willing to stand up and do something about it. What are _you_ gonna do?

----------


## Wes

> Those that have taken their time, sweat and money to help their local, state or national fellow opticians stand to the right.
> 
> Those that have contributed zero time to their local, state or national fellow opticians stand to the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amen brother!




> Its always interesting to see how this meeting plays out and how will it benefit opticians...I for one believe that we must defunct all the organizations that have failed us into a new one which is more representative of the licensed states, academia and the non licensed states. A new testing system is coming down the pipes in which external players have made an entrance into the opticianry turf and its raising concerns. 
> 
> Laurie, please take our voice to this meeting and tell them that we only want professional graduate opticians from colleges to ensure that we actually have a future and that we will not settle for less. No new practical testings or new abo or new anything. We simply want professional graduated opticians as the only means to practice.No moving forward without this.
> CNG


It's a bit of wishful thinking to assume any bureaucracy will vote to dissolve itself.  The organizations will not be going away.  The key is finding ways for us to all work together to make what we want a reality.  Organizations can change voluntarily,  but they don't disband voluntarily.

----------


## MakeOptics

I would like to see a representative from the AOA and from Luxottica invited otherwise it's just really a sham.  Since the two organizations I have pointed out have done more to our profession then any of the ones that supposedly represent it, I think any plan should be run by or OK through them.

----------


## wmcdonald

I understand Optometry and the corporate organizations will be represented.

----------


## MakeOptics

> I understand Optometry and the corporate organizations will be represented.


Then the possibility of change may exists, I will wait anxiously.

----------


## Wes

Now this is something that every Optician on this board should be behind. The success of this endeavour can only be a positive for Profesional Opticians.

I would love to hear POSITIVE suggestions from the board. 

Naysayers, please keep it to yourselves. 

Everyone, please keep in mind that changes like these are evolutionary, and occur slowly over time. Nothing major will happen overnight, but it will happen, with or without our input. This is our opportunity to guide that process in a positive way.




http://www.thevisioncouncil.org/opticianrysummit/

"*Summit Purpose:*

_To create a shared vision for opticianry, a practical strategic plan and commitment to action_
Today's optical industry is on the verge of major changes in healthcare and technology. Future healthcare reform may impact the role of the optician. Exciting new and future instrumentation, lens, and frame technologies will also require opticians to be not only technically savvy, but fashion and sales conscious as well. Since opticians play a major role in helping people look and see their best, it is time to plan for the next decade and create a strategic plan to ensure competent opticians and firmly establish the profession as eyewear and eye care experts and consultants.
Currently, each opticianry organization works to improve the quality of opticians from its own mission and perspective. Sometimes this results in organizations working in different directions and occasionally at cross purposes. When organizations of an industry and their members are not aligned toward a common goal, it can waste time, effort, resources, cause frustration and result in a lack of progress. It doesn't feel good and there is a cost.
In order to truly move the profession of opticianry forward, we need alignment and getting everyone "travelling" in the same direction. This means understanding and meeting the needs of each segment of the industry: associations, societies, retailers and educators alike.
It means being involved in finding common ground and working from there to establish a vision and strategic plan that will benefit professionals and consumers alike. It requires cooperation, coordination and alignment.

*Summit Goals:*

The Summit is being designed to enable participants to produce:*A shared vision* of what opticianry should be by 2020 that includesA vision of the optician of the future and the competencies that person will needA vision for an educational curriculum that prepares today's optician for the demands of tomorrow in order to provide better service to the public*A strategic plan* containingStrategic goals and objectivesImplementation steps that are practical and realistic, and with implementation commitments from participants at the Summit*A plan for obtaining the commitment* of key stakeholders*A process to monitor progress* and make needed adjustments*A commitment to continued planning* and progress in the years to come
*Suggested Reading & Resources*


*Downloadable Reading*

*The State of Opticianry White Paper*
*Eyewear Sales Trends - 2011*
*Safety and Compliance of Prescription Spectacles Ordered by the Public via the Internet - 2011*
*OAA Internet Retailing Survey - 2011*
*Get Ready for Online Refraction: The Fourth O
*

*Resources from Around the Web*

*Opticians Association of America - Current State Licensing Requirements*

*Relevant Data Highlights*

*Licensing Data*
There are 30,000 ABO cetificants and 10,000 NCLE certificantsIn 2011 ABO tested 4,800 individuals and NCLE tested 1,700*General Population Data*
151.4 million U.S. adults currently use Rx Eyeglasses27.2 million U.S. adults currently use OTC Readers203.3 million U.S adults currently use Plano Sunglasses37.6 million U.S. adults currently use Contact Lenses26.2 million U.S. adults currently use Rx Sunglasses_*Statistics provided by The Vision Council's VisionWatch Report on Vision Correction Usage (December 2011)_
*Future Demand for Eye Care*
19.6% of consumers ages 18+ surveyed said they were planning on having an eye exam in the next 3 months. As a comparison, in December of 2010, 18.9% of consumers said they planned on having an eye exam in the next 3 months; so the number is rising._*Statistics provided by The Vision Council's Consumer Barometer Report (December 2011)_"

----------


## Barry Santini

> *Make up your own mind if they qualify for an optical summit............................................They are both driven by commercial interest's.
> *


Chris: I'm not sure what you mean by this. If opticians don't offer commercial value, just what value do you believe they will command?

B

----------


## Johns

> I would like to see a representative from the AOA and from Luxottica invited otherwise it's just really a sham.  Since the two organizations I have pointed out have done more _to our_ profession then any of the ones that supposedly represent it...


No truer words were ever spoken.

----------


## tx11

Happy Easter!!

----------


## John@OWDC

> True and if you continue to use this approach the results will continue to be the same. 
> 
> Or you could do it my way . 
> 
> Establish and advertise the brand first so the public knows and recognises the nationally advertised trademark. 
> 
> License the use of the trademark to member opticians through a fee structure and education structure. 
> 
> You can also license the employers use to advertise the trademark but of course that is dependant on their hiring licensed trademarked optician members. 
> ...



idispense: First suggestion made on this thread since I posted my "open letter' that makes sense and could actually be a viable means to change! What an excellent idea. 
My only challenge to it would be the addition of "License the use of the trademark to member opticians through a fee structure and education structure _under the protection of the agency being a non-profit. ._ The moment you allow a profit structure in to the equation you lose all credibility and you open the door for lowering standards for the sake of income. Not tomorrow, not the first year or second but over time it will happen. 


Another point unrelated to your post --- Although I use the analogy myself, often, we are NOT actually "filling prescriptions" like compounding pharmacists do. We actually provide the delivery of the prescription. You can think of that as being the delivery boy who would show you how to take your medicine or as the individual that designs the pill casing and packaging. The labs and lens manufacturers fill the prescription not the optical dispensing professional. I dislike the pharmacist analogy because it belittles what pharmacists have to do to earn their degree and I think it is a skewed perspective of what we do. Again, I use it myself when explaining what an "optician" does but please consider what I am saying when trying to use it as your main point. Yes, one could argue that most pharmacists today are doing something of the equivalent of what we do but in a pinch how many of you could set up a generator and actually grind a lens?

----------


## uncut

> True and if you continue to use this approach the results will continue to be the same. 
> 
> Or you could do it my way . 
> 
> Establish and advertise the brand first so the public knows and recognises the nationally advertised trademark. 
> 
> License the use of the trademark to member opticians through a fee structure and education structure. 
> 
> You can also license the employers use to advertise the trademark but of course that is dependant on their hiring licensed trademarked optician members. 
> ...


idispense has been following/watching the Canadian experience!

Start with re-reading this:http://www.optiboard.com/forums/show...nding-Campaign

----------


## uncut

*and this:*http://www.optiboard.com/forums/show...ing-Initiative

----------


## John@OWDC

This came to me through a PM:

Originally Posted by *hcjilson*
I have since deleted it as argumentative, which it clearly is.

"Suffice to say I choose not to for reasons that are mine alone. I can back up what I say and I do not need any johnny come lately to tell a super moderator what, or what not is OK to post. In the words of Stan Freeburg.......Back off man,......You're too piercing.
with all due respect I am your most humble and o'bnt servant Harry Jilson"

I threw the last sentence in to mollify my remarks, but didn't really mean it. Believe it or not, not everyone here is a light weight. You are speaking to more people than you realize and you don't know a GD thing about any of them. Straighten up and use a little common courtesy to your fellow members and it could pay dividends. Fail to do so and you risk having your ignorance exposed. If you know anything about who was invited then you are aware of whose fingerprints show up. That is in the process of being corrected as we speak. It won't be over night but it will be. Give this concept a chance, your profession will benefit.
Harry, 

_My Reply to Harry:

Well, first of all I would not post on a public forum if I did not expect to take my share of feedback be it positive or negative. I truly believe that hiding behind a PM is cowardice and an easy way to avoid really thinking through your position or taking the time to write a well reasoned response. As I tell everyone who has ever sent me a PM, PLEASE DO POST IT! That is why I took the time to write, I WANT to shake the tree.

As to, "johnny come lately", well, name calling? 
Really? And you expect me to respect your position?
And you do not know anything about me either.
Does time as a registered member of OptiBoard add validity to one's point of view? 

As to, "a super moderator", well that just points out the problem with OptiBoard, it is your OptiBoard, not our OptiBoard, or the fields OptiBoard. The OptiBoard should be the catalyst when instead it is just another of the problems we face. 

As to, "GD", have I used an expletive anywhere? 

I can only restate what I have before, "The more violently you object to my stated position the more likely it is that you are part of the problem with opticianry remaining stagnant for 30+ years now." If you really think about it, you may find some value in it. 

As to, "with all due respect I am your most humble and o'bnt servant Harry Jilson", I am not really sure what that is supposed to mean.

I wish you and The Summit the very best. 

In the words of John Stewart, "Just because I disagree with you, it does not mean that you are Hitler." 

John_

To which I now add this: 

I thought about this exchange that was taken to a PM for over a week before deciding to post it. Why did I decide to? 

This quote came to mind:
“The Only Thing Necessary for the Triumph of Evil is that Good Men Do Nothing” 

I realized that what the PM was really about was a veiled threat and mild intimidation which seems to be the default process of the OptiBoard regulars on dealing with anyone of a dissenting position or anyone they deem as being “new” or less experienced than they are. It is why you see new names come and go so quickly. So, for me to do nothing would mean the bullies have won. 

I thought that piercing was a very odd term to use but now I have begun to embrace it. I’ll take it to heart and attempt to pierce through the insular bubble of the OptiBoard! 

As to, “You are speaking to more people than you realize and you don't know a GD thing about any of them.” The more I thought about it the more I realized that I have more fear of having a Brownie Troop angry with me than any opticianry organization! Heck, at least the Brownies have a consistent message and recognized national coherence. Maybe better an angry kindle of kittens? 

My last reply is this:

Harry, 
I think it is a good idea not to take on this “argument”. Go back to the OptiBoard and keep preaching to the choir and keep looking for people who agree with you. That way you will never need to challenge your beliefs.

*And before you even think about asking, “And what have you done for change?”

I have personally spent over four years, over four thousand hours and over forty thousand dollars (that is $40,000) of my own money creating an on-line resource for anyone that desires to learn the basic foundations of becoming a good competent optical dispenser.

I offer that service free of charge and to date I have helped thousands begin their studies and enter the field. I offer a complete on-line textbook, on-line review testing, professional images and illustrations and links to hundreds of outside resources (The OptiBoard included).

What have I made from the site? Nothing, zip, zero… I only began taking sponsorship a few months ago when I felt the site offered enough to warrant asking for it.

Is my site perfect?
No, it is not. It will never be. However, I never stop trying to make it better and every time I do it actually helps our field.

So, before judging me ask yourself, “What I have I really accomplished for creating change in the field I profess to care about?” I mean really accomplished, not thought about or talked about or written about, I mean really done? Then get back to me.*

----------


## Stan Tabor

Wow. Put your pads on.  Have to say I am impressed by someone spending  time and money for the betterment of the profession.

----------


## CNG

You guys are scary....

CNG

----------


## tmorse

> This came to me through a PM:
> 
> Originally Posted by *hcjilson*
> I have since deleted it as argumentative, which it clearly is.
> 
> "Suffice to say I choose not to for reasons that are mine alone. I can back up what I say and I do not need any johnny come lately to tell a super moderator what, or what not is OK to post. In the words of Stan Freeburg.......Back off man,......You're too piercing.
> with all due respect I am your most humble and o'bnt servant Harry Jilson"
> 
> I threw the last sentence in to mollify my remarks, but didn't really mean it. Believe it or not, not everyone here is a light weight. You are speaking to more people than you realize and you don't know a GD thing about any of them. Straighten up and use a little common courtesy to your fellow members and it could pay dividends. Fail to do so and you risk having your ignorance exposed. If you know anything about who was invited then you are aware of whose fingerprints show up. That is in the process of being corrected as we speak. It won't be over night but it will be. Give this concept a chance, your profession will benefit.
> ...


+1... a well-considered response. :Balanced:

----------


## hcjilson

I would have expected that a true professional would treat a PRIVATE MESSAGE as between 2 people. To say nothing of what I would have expected from a gentleman. Putting that aside if I had wanted to open a can of worms and get off the topic of the thread, believe me, I have all the tools I need. Further, I have just ended a 53 year career as an optician. Licensed, Certified, and FNAO. This does not make me a great Optician. I will let my career do the speaking for me. I don't feel the need to prolong this defense of my remarks so anyone is free to ask about any specifics they can't find from Google.

----------


## Fezz

I think this thread has run it's course!

Time to close it down.

CLOSED!

----------

